# Pork Bellies



## ace (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok all you Ky folks,where do you find them? I just checked with the local meat dept,and they have no listing for them,any Idea's???


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Some folks have been finding them at specialty grocery stores. Oriental and Mexican stores. Good luck to you.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jun 19, 2008)

Try meat processing facilities, alot of them dont carry them as a general rule, but can save it for you if they happen to have a hog hanging


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 19, 2008)

The hispanic part of town is the only place I can find them around here.


----------



## lthomas987 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have called around town trying to find them.  For starters the places that know what I want and sometimes have it call them side pork.   They always correct me and tell me it's side pork, not pork belly.  So apparently at least here in Minnesota, that's what they're calling them.  You might try asking for that side pork and seeing if they have a way to order that.

Our food co-op with meat counter can get them with a week lead time, and 10lb minimum order.  Also a couple of old fashioned butcher shops, but they all had 30lb minimum orders.  

One place, Finer Meats in Minneapolis, had it in stock with no minimum size purchase, they do have a Mexican lunch counter on one side. So I guess you'd have to call them a Hispanic sort of shop.  

Also the Asian grocery near my house has them but slices it thin as soon as it comes in.  So that's not too helpful for me, and the language barrier keeps me from getting much further with them.


----------



## supervman (Jun 19, 2008)

HEY - You ever try the wings next door at Shorty and Wags Wings n Ribs? WHOA, those puppies are good. Excellent rub and that hot vinegar sauce I can't get enough of.  Discount prices on the wings on Tuesday too and you have to get an order of Jojo's with em. Gotta do it if you haven't tried it. V


----------



## walking dude (Jun 19, 2008)

what cowgirl said.........i found mine in a mex grocery........but i also found them at a local meat locker........you just need to give them a heads up you want em.............


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 20, 2008)

Ace,

Try printing this out and tell them you want item 408 ordered.

http://www.porkfoodservice.com/CutsB...y.aspx?c=Belly


Good website to poke around in anyhow.

Good luck


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 11, 2008)

FBJ,

Great website! I want to try my hand at some slab bacon so I called a local butcher to get a price on a belly. What should I expect to per lb? Sounds like he has never sold one before so he is checking on it. Just want to have a ball park idea of cost.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 11, 2008)

I learned quickly that when your in the market for pork bellies your in swift competition with the asians who swoop down upon them and buy them up quicker than you can say "I guess ill go with canadian bacon".Haha.
Ive found mine at penn dutch a meat market, but you got to call all week long asking about the shipment then swoop down yourself when they give the green light, they wont last the day ever. I know regions are different but if you have an asian neighborhood and/or an asian market even if they dont have them theyll tell you where to get them I guarantee.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 11, 2008)

The place I get them from here usually runs around $2.25 to $2.75 per lb.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Jul 15, 2008)

geez!  2.25-2.75 per lb?  I bought one back in march/april?  I paid I think 1.50 per lb and was complaining about that seeing as how I was basically buying a leftover piece of meat from the hog that nobody else wanted.  Everything is getting way out of hand in the pricing department.  Anyways back on topic I have good luck at cattelmans if you have one of those around, and the local butcher will order it for me if I ask.  


Chris


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 15, 2008)

I chalk it up to being in Florida.........nothing is cheap except oranges and strawberries down here.


----------



## christhompson (Jul 16, 2008)

This is one of the few advantages of living in Cincinnati. We earned the nickname Porkopolis, and the city "mascot" is a winged pig.

There's several places I could get bellies just by walking in and asking. There's a place over near where my parents live that slaughters on site. God I could go for some of their Bratwurst right now. (Cincy is ethnically a german town.)


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 17, 2008)

Local butcher quoted me $3.99 per lb so I told him not to bother. Was in Ann Arbor yesterday and went into Hiller's Market and they had fresh side pork hunks for $2.99 per lb. Still not a great price but already trimmed and skinned so I picked a couple of 1.5 chunks to give this a whirl. Probably be a couple of weeks before I get to it so they're in the freezer.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 17, 2008)

Found out I can get them at the pork processing plant.....but have to buy a case of them.....90#!!!  HOLY BELLY BACON, BATMAN!!........Not sure I wanna have that much belly taking up space in the freezer.  Gong to check out the Mexican store and see what's available.


----------

